# Te Henga Christmas II



## vonnagy (Dec 28, 2004)

The rest of the images from my Te Henga Christmas:


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 28, 2004)

wow, the reflection in the 2nd on is incredible. you always capture colors really amazingly... great shots Mark


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 28, 2004)

They are those kinds of pictures that you wonder about because they are so detailed you wonder if they could be real.  Amazing photos.


----------



## Goowha (Dec 28, 2004)

It's veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery beautiful!!!!!

I feel in heaven when I looked these photos :cry:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 28, 2004)

Well done again mate.   Gawd you does some great work. Maybe I should move me Kiwi trip earlier and get you to teach me how the heck you do it???!


----------



## errant_star (Dec 28, 2004)

Again, Beautiful   #2 and #3 really do it for me ... great job!


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 28, 2004)

2nd image rocks.


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak (Dec 28, 2004)

i agree on #2, nice shot.


----------



## Lula (Dec 28, 2004)

Mark!
They're beautifull as always   
#2nd one is the best for me


----------



## conch (Dec 28, 2004)

I like every one of 'em. very nice pics.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 28, 2004)

I pm'd you


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 28, 2004)

I like your PS skills.


----------



## Aga (Dec 28, 2004)

:shock: Beautiful... I like the 2nd and last one the most.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 28, 2004)

Vonnagy? Have I mentioned you that your shots are too good to show me?


----------



## Nan C (Dec 28, 2004)

Beautiful...#2 is my fav


----------



## explody pup (Dec 28, 2004)

When I first started looking at your photos I just said to myself that this guy has some excellent areas to photograph.  But that doesn't seem to be the case.  All your photographs are just so damn consistently great.  Only explanation is the eye behind the camera and the brain behind the eye.  It's seeing pictures like these that keep me out, taking photos.

Sorry if I sound drunk.  I am.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 28, 2004)

Love #2 as well. Those cloud formation are quite mad.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 29, 2004)

explody pup said:
			
		

> When I first started looking at your photos I just said to myself that this guy has some excellent areas to photograph.  But that doesn't seem to be the case.  All your photographs are just so damn consistently great.  Only explanation is the eye behind the camera and the brain behind the eye.  It's seeing pictures like these that keep me out, taking photos.
> 
> Sorry if I sound drunk.  I am.



exactly! But Vonnagy is my idol  he is a great photographer  and I'd love to be able to take even one shot a year that is as good as those shots


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 29, 2004)

I just want one shot like that in my life o.0


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 29, 2004)

quite honestly, if my pics are good... its only because I take ALOT of photos. There were about 100 taken that evening in a 45 minute timespan.  In addition once a photo is taken, i can spend hours tweaking it if i like. Sometimes all the tweaking in pshop will do no good and i discard it.

When I say tweak - I don't mean adding in elements that were not there before. rather its can be a painstaking process of bringing out the lighting, colour and atmosphere that I see in a photograph. Of course the better the photograph is the less I have to 'post process' 

Basically the more you do, they better ya get at it.  If they pics are good, they've probably come more from experience than natural talent.


----------



## Aoide (Dec 29, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> exactly! But Vonnagy is my idol  he is a great photographer  and I'd love to be able to take even one shot a year that is as good as those shots



I think I found a new idol.  #1 and #2 are my absolute favorites.  They are breath taking.

I know what you mean about taking a lot of photos.  That has been my strategy lately.  But it isn't only that.  It's the talent of the photographer.


----------



## hlasso (Jan 5, 2005)

#2 and #4 are my favorites...

Great pictures


----------

